
Ancestral home of modern humans is in Botswana, study finds - jajag
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/oct/28/ancestral-home-of-modern-humans-is-in-botswana-study-finds
======
shartshooter
_“It is not possible to make inferences about the geographical origin of
modern humans in Africa based solely on patterns of variation in modern
populations. This is because humans migrate over long distances. They migrated
out of Africa and across the globe within the past 80,000 years and they have
migrated across Africa in the recent and ancient past.”_

------
max_velikanski
Hmm, according to this
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/05/170523083548.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/05/170523083548.htm)

it seems that is not the case, or at least it is not clear where we all
started ?

